# My long finned Rosey bar is actting wierd.



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

He is breathing heavliy and is staying close to the top. Not swimming around much but looks some what healthy. He/she usually is swimming all over the place.

I just checked my water and the PH was low and Nitrate was off. I just raised the pH and put in the Amquel stuff for the nitrate. I also add some stress coat to even the score.

Is this action from my rosey barb apart of the water conditions or does it have a gill disease?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know if its a gill disease but if you mean that your nitrates are off the charts, i would do a waterchange asap


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well they weren't off the charts but were a little off.

If it was a Nitrate problem, wouldn't all fish be affected?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh sorry shaggy, i thought you meant they were literally off the charts... i would imagine theyd all be affected.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

So what could it be?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

here you go shaggy, hopefully this link will help you


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What link?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/hdgilld.htm sorry i know i copied it just probably forgot to paste it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Amquel won't do any good for nitrate. 

Different fish are affected by things differently. It's a bit odd that your barb is complaining about oxygen when your Severum isn't. usually the big fish are the first to fall.

As such, my first instinct is that your problem is not environmental. That's good news for the rest of the fish, but bad news for the barb.

Are you sure the other fish look okay?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, they are all acting normal. Just he/she has been acting differently, just today.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you can I'd qt him immediately.


----------

